# Haydn - String Quartet op.50/4 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The first movement as played by the Attaca Quartet






Recommended

Buchberger
Lindsays
Angeles
Kodaly
Amati
Auryn
London Haydn
Aeolian
Nomos

*Very highly recommended

Leipziger* - usually the Auryn's would be here but the Leipzigers play even better than the Auryn's throughout and are much better in the first movement, similarly broad in some movements than the Auryn's they are just beautiful in ensemble.
*Zaide* - such an exciting, engaging and vivacious reading. Their first movement is particularly delicious and they weren't far from the pinnacle elsewhere. Listening to this left a big smile on my face. Superb.

*Top pick

Tokyo* - I've not revisited this set for a long time but what a treat I got playing this back. Glorious intonation, perky, strong and technically masterful. OK, the recording is a tiny bit bright but with quartet playing this good, who cares? It was 'the biz' years ago and it's still a firm favourite even with such very strong competition. Needs an imminent reissue and throw in a tenderly done remaster, please.


----------

